
GoDaddy Email Updated Backwards - iamjason89
I recieved an email alaert this morning Fri, Apr 14, 2017 at 6:44 AM from GoDaddy that my account settings had changed. WHen I logged in, I noticed my email is now backwards. Ex. instead of Email.com it&#x27;s liamE.com .<p>Anyone with GoDaddy see something similar? I&#x27;m waiting to get in touch with their tech support to find out what triggered the change, just very odd
======
savethefuture
That means you got hacked, you better change your password immediately! ;)

~~~
iamjason89
Well, the only change that was made was to the email and I was able to create
that with gmail so I control it now.

GoDaddy hasn't a clue so I'll just update the email/pw/pin and add 2factor.
They say it shows someone logged in but I don't believe that, it's likely a
programming bug on their end

------
adam_seeliger
Why are you whining about this on Y?

~~~
iamjason89
Whine? I'm checking if any others have experienced the same. It's either a
programming bug on their end or a crafty way of compromising an account

~~~
savethefuture
How are they going to compromise your account by having the letters reversed?

~~~
iamjason89
Well, the email changed but the password stayed the same and I don't really
know what that means. GoDaddy says someone logged in and changed it this
morning but they don't log the IP address so I can only guess it's malicious.

